# Mehrere Kopien von einer Form



## DerAnfänger (24. Jul 2009)

Hi ,
ich habe mir eine Form , mit String Items und Date Fields.
Diese fülle ich nun mit Daten. An die Form gelange ich in dem ich einen Eintrag in einer Liste wähle. Nun sind in dieser Liste aber mehrere Einträge und jeder soll auf die Informationen in der Form gelinkt sein. Allerdings sollen bei jedem Eintrag in der Liste andere Informationen in der Form erscheinen.

Ich möchte dafür aber nicht 100 verschiedene Forms anlegen , da ich vorher nicht weiß wie viele Listen einträge der Benutzer erstellt. 
Also habe ich mich gefragt ob man instanzen von der einen Form erstellen kann und jede Instanz anderes befüllt und dann jeder Listen eintrag auf die enstrechende Instanz verlinkt wird.

Ist sowas möglich ??

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt !!

Schon mal danke im Vorraus,
LG DerAnfänger


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2009)

Also ich hab kein Wort verstanden. Könnte allerdings auch an der Uhrzeit liegen.


----------



## DerAnfänger (27. Jul 2009)

Toll das hilft mir weiter 

Ich glaube ich habe jetzt selber einen Lösungsansatz gefunden. 
Wenn aber jemand ne Idee oder ne frage hat soll er gerne schreiben.

Mal schaun ob das mit meiner Idee funktioniert ansonsten schreibe ich hier noch mal rein.

Grüße DerAnfänger


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jul 2009)

die Frage von The_S war so klar, dass niemand sonst mehr was geschrieben hat:
deine Frage ist völlig unklar, so dass man praktisch nichts sagen kann, als 'bitte nochmal alles neu erklären'

was ist ein Form, was sind die Daten die daraus entstehen?
was sind die Einträge in der Liste? Form, 'Daten' oder noch was anderes?

du willst nicht mehrere Form, stattdessen aber 100 Einträge in der Liste?
was bedeutet es, dass ein Eintrag die Daten im Form verändert, ohne dass es verschiedene Forms sind?

> Also habe ich mich gefragt ob man instanzen von der einen Form erstellen kann 
nun doch? gehts nur um die Anzahl? man kann sicherlich allgemein Objekte genau sooft erstellen, wie benötigt


----------



## SebiB90 (27. Jul 2009)

kann es sein, dass du aus der VB oder Delphi ecke kommst?
Weil bei java benutzt man vokabeln wie "Form" oder  "String Items" nicht. Ich nehme mal an ne Form ist bei dir ein (J)Frame oder ein (J)Dialog. Du musst einfach wenn ein du auf ein Element klickst eine neue Instanz des Frames/Dialogs erstellen und im Konstruktor kannst du die Daten übergeben, die angezeigt werden sollen


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Jul 2009)

Nein. Ihr müsst schon mal auf das Unterforum schaun  Java ME. Da gibt's sehr wohl Forms usw. 
Allerdings versteh ich die Frage trotzdem nicht ^^
Wobei es möglich sein sollte mehrere Instanzen einer von Form erbenden Klasse zu erzeugen um unterschiedliche Daten anzuzeigen, falls Du das meintest 

*Edit:* Also Quasi:

```
Formclass fc = new Formclass(datenarray);
```
so sollte das schon gehen...

Die Klassen "Formclass" schaut dann halt so aus:


```
public class Formclass extends Form {
...
}
```


----------



## The_S (28. Jul 2009)

Mal zur Aufklärung:



SebiB90 hat gesagt.:


> kann es sein, dass du aus der VB oder Delphi ecke kommst?
> Weil bei java benutzt man vokabeln wie "Form" oder  "String Items" nicht. Ich nehme mal an ne Form ist bei dir ein (J)Frame oder ein (J)Dialog. Du musst einfach wenn ein du auf ein Element klickst eine neue Instanz des Frames/Dialogs erstellen und im Konstruktor kannst du die Daten übergeben, die angezeigt werden sollen



Eine Form ist in etwa vergleichbar mit einem stark vereinfachtem JPanel und ein String Item mit einem selektierbarem JLabel.


----------



## DerAnfänger (29. Jul 2009)

Ich habe das Problem jetzt gelöst.

Falls jetzt aber jemand unbedingt noch mal die Frage erklärt haben möchte ,
kann er sich ja melden dann erkläre ich das ganze noch mal.

PS.: Ich komme nicht aus der Delphi Ecke , in der Java ME gibt es wirklich Form´s und String Items.Wenn ich aus einer Ecke komme dann aus der "keine Ahnung von nichts " - Ecke


----------

